# Car Shows in Alabama



## JOEL (Jun 12, 2009)

For those in the southeast...

Car Shows at Noccolula Falls Campground, Gadsten AL.
Hot Rod Show June 20
Antique Car Show Jy 18

These are well established shows that fill the campground and spill over into the parking lot and woods. Lots of cool cars and other vendors. There will be some bike people at both shows, and lots of walk-through traffic.


----------



## tmac5150 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Bama*

Hey Joel, are you from Gadsden?


----------



## JOEL (Jun 21, 2009)

Birmingham.


----------

